# BRP Indoor Series 2004/2005



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK the schedule is out.....

Oct. 23rd (HobbyTown Track)
Oct. 30th (Classic Track)
Nov. 6th (HobbyTown Track)
Nov. 13th (Classic Track)
Dec. 11th (HobbyTown Track)
Dec. 19th (The Gate Track)
Jan. 8th (Classic Track)
Jan. 15th (HobbyTown Track)
Jan. 23rd (The Gate Track)
Feb. 6th (The Gate Track)
Feb. 12th (HobbyTown Track) **My B-Day**
Feb. 19th (Classic Track)
Mar. 12th (Classic Track)
Mar. 26th (HobbyTown Track) Trophy day --- may not be a points race!!

Time and track location comming soon....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just talked to Bud....Look's like the HobbyTown race's may be moved to Friday nights....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

*Birthday*

Hey Mike how old are you going to be? I hope your not hinting that we all should let you win on your birthday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be 30 something.....I not looking for you to let me win...I can do that on my own! I'm just looking for some gifts! I can use BRP tires, motors, bodys...ect..


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

My birthday is October 29th...having fun at Classic should be
a good gift on the day after my birthday. 

A gift of a V2 would be fabulous...Bud had an assembled one
left. He said that would be the best one for me...
Whatever could he mean? 

Gearing down from a 52T to a 48T at Bud's helped give me more acceleration and it was smoother, thanks for the tip Wazzer (previous speed secret you shared...).

Off to orientation on the new job...

See you guys in the funnies. 

RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro:

Thanks for the posting.

RAFster:

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Just talked to Bud....Look's like the HobbyTown race's may be moved to Friday nights....


Micro, 
That could be better, better than conflict with Classic's weekly schedule.
From the sound of it, the new location will take me quite a bit longer than the drive to the fairgrounds. (That was an easy drive.)
Then again, I don't know the Cleveland area.

Nil, 
Thanks for the congrats. I start some training tomorrow through next
week. 

Gotta go study, later guys!

David


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

RAFster said:


> From the sound of it, the new location will take me quite a bit longer than the drive to the fairgrounds.


If I have the place right, it'll be about six to ten minutes more for you. Three more on the freeway, the rest because it's a few more traffic lights.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Nil, 
That sounds better than what I had imagined from the descriptions of how to get there.

Micro,
So, is the plan for Hobbytown to move back a day from the 23rd to the 22nd of October?

David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not sure Bud will let us know....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Revised schedule all HT races move back one day so they are now on Friday nights do not know start time yet. The last points race will be Mar 12th. We will have a 13 race series with 4 through outs.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Where is the new location for the hobbytown races? Is there a date when steve will be racing before the end of Oct.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have an email out to Steve...I will let you know as soon as I find out!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Micro, tell him to post something about it. Also if he needs any help to let us know.


Chris


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The new site will at the old Bureau of Motor Vehicles building in the Snowville shopping center. It's on the NE corner of Snow Rd. and Chevrolet Blvd. Chevrolet Blvd. runs south from Brookpark Rd. and is about midway between the W130th and Tiedeman Rd. exits on I-480 Last time I talked to Steve he was looking at an end of October start up. I'll try and get down there this weekend to find out more.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it is 1 1/2 miles from Don S house!! Now that is a home track advantage :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone hear from Steve?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Anyone hear from Steve?


Talked to him Saturday. He still hasn't got the keys. We're hoping to get in and move the stuff this week.

BTW starting time will be 7:00pm.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW !! That will be a late night.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Yes it is 1 1/2 miles from Don S house!! Now that is a home track advantage :thumbsup:


 Does this mean if the weather is bad we can all stay at Dons house?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2slow00,

No, I doubt that, I think it means that Don S will be home first of everyone leaving after the races, unless he stops off for dinner/snack afterwards.
But, then again Don S has a big heart and might make room for You and Bud. 

Firestone WinterFire snow tires do an excellent job in snow and in light snow and ice. Anything more than a light mix of ice in the snow and you need a studded snow tire to deal with the ice or a Blizzak does as good as many studded on ice without the skating on studs during emergency stops or cornering hard.

Gislaved Nord Frosts and some of the Hakkalapita snow tires are very
good as well but cost more money. For the money the Firestone are very
good and far cheaper than a $500 deductible for a body shop visit.

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW 7pm is VERY late.....Thursday night racing we would start at 6:30 and get out at 11:30.....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> WOW 7pm is VERY late.....Thursday night racing we would start at 6:30 and get out at 11:30.....


We seldom actually started at 6:30pm. We always seemed to be hung up with late entries. We were lucky to start by 6:45pm. A 7:00pm start should help alleviate that problem. Most people don't work on Saturday, and we felt the possibility of ending a little later would be acceptable. My brother Don and I ran Steve's summer program and it ran with less downtime than in the past. If Don is race director for the winter program, and I think Steve will let him, we should still make 11:30pm. The only time it might be late is before the Champs and we were late at the Fairgrounds too.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That sounds good since we have to hit someplace for FOOD !!!!!
Now we know all about snow tires, thanks Rafster  
Bob>> Keep us informed if Steve needs some help moving in and setting up.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Guys, about staying over. I don't think so. And if it gets a little deep in the pits I can pit at home. As far as food there's Mr. Chicken right there.
Don S


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, 
That was barely scratching the tip of the iceberg on the snow tire topic. We travel during the winter months and typically do a 1200 mile loop around Christmas time. Having tires that make the travel safer is important. 
Tire Rack does a (biased) snow tire review nearly every year and there are many more in Finland and other locations...
Generally the better winter tires are made in Finland and other Scandinavian countries. 



RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who is this new guy Don S ?????????????????????
Rafster do they do motorcycle snow tires?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

As a matter of fact Bud, you can make your own studded motorcycle tires. I used to race dirt bikes on frozen lakes in the winter with #10 hex head sheet metal screws, screwed into the tires. You had to line the rear knobby with a street tire, so the screws would have double the rubber to screw into. Traction was incredible, you could power slide into the corners, and do wheelies on the way out. 

BTW, trophy came UPS today, thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't get run over by that OUCH !!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

They even ice race using this method on some cars as well in some locations on frozen lakes. Ice racing with motorcycles and cars is wild to watch, but I prefer to do it
from video feed rather than in-person. You want to meet the real nuts in car racing go watch a Pro Rally in the forest. In my book the bog racers are in a close second...

Yeah, gotta be careful changing wheels with that treatment as well...

RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Who is this new guy Don S ??


Yeah, I don't know anyone with those initials who can use a computer worth a darn, do you? 

Welcome aboard, Don S.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: Welcome to Hobby Talk Don S.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Thought I could put my 2cents worth in.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RoberyW321 Is the new Hobytown track permanent? Whats the hot fast class in BRP now-still Mod with a speed 300? I still have my car thats been modded by Wayne!!!

Any plans for Oval night-I bet youd get a following. It w ould save me having to sell my Oval car!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I thought the boys at the Gate were going to run a few ovals this winter.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don D I'll give you the personal transponder at the next race. I decided to run only one class for a while . Don S I still think you could let some of the racers that travel sooo far stay at your place. And we can all come over after the races and you can cook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I dont know if the Gate will or will not do any Oval races right now-I hope they do. Either way-not till January 2005.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> RoberyW321 Is the new Hobytown track permanent? /QUOTE]
> 
> Lets call it semi-permanent. Steve said he has the building untill March.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Bob-I dont always want to race on Sunday-so a place to run on Saturdays thats got some grip would be great!!

I always had fun when i raced out there.

Ray


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ray,


We're going to be running on Fridays.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Even better-thanks!! And track will stay down till spring right? Anyone out there going to run Tamiya F201 and any plans to run Oval nstead of roadcourse every so often?

Thanks.
Ray


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Do you think Mini Coopers will be back at HobbyTown's races and what are 
the rules for the class and typical equipment used?

Looking forward to some 18th scale BRP SC18 fun this winter on the rug...

Thanks!

RAFster
David


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ray,

The plan is to keep it down till March and change it once a month. We haven't talked about other classes but if 3 show up we will run them. As for oval, I haven't talked to Steve about it but it's in the back of my mind. From the drawing I saw the track space is L shaped and I don't know if we can get a decent oval in. May be am egg shaped Darlington type oval. I haven't seen the inside yet so I'll know better when I do. Need some place to run the 510.


RAFster,

I'm sure the Minis will run. As for rules, hmm, not many. The class has morphed into pretty much an open class as long as you use at least part of a Tamiya chassis and two wheel drive. Any mini chassis ( M01, M02, M03, M04). Foam tires. One guy took his M03 front turned it around mounted it to an aluminum plate with the front end from, I think, a 4Tec for rear wheel drive. I've ran one with the longer suspension arms from a TL01 which made it a short wheel base FF02 but I didn't see any advantage. My current cars are relativly stock looking except for a brace between the front shock mounting holes. a brace over the servo and what look like nerf wings mounted under the rear chassis section where it meets the front to mount my electronics on. Really lowers the CG I don't traction roll. Motors are also pretty open. I ran a 19t outdoors, it didn't run well with a 17t. Indoors I felt even the 19 was to much and ran a 21t Street Spec motor timed at 24°. Batteries any 6 cell you can fit in the chassis. Now after I've wrote all this, I'd like to revive the stock Mini class along TCS rules, Mabuchi motor 1500 batteries. Some place for the newbie to run. As you know a 19t Mini can be a beast to drive.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Does Steve need help setting up the track? Let us know! I left him an email, but he takes about a month to get back to ya!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Does Steve need help setting up the track? Let us know! I left him an email, but he takes about a month to get back to ya!


Stopped by the store, Steve wasn't there but did find out he just got the keys on Saturday. I'm waiting for him to call me.

Michael

Could you send me Steve's e-mail address?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Steve's email for Hobbytown USA Strongsville

[email protected]

Let us know when he will need help moving/setting up the track...thanks.
Micro_Racer


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- has the first race changed --- it is scheduled for Oct 23rd?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*INDOOR WINTER RACING SERIES 2004/2005 schedule & locations*

Modifying the dates to reflect the Friday race nights at HobbyTown Track, last I had heard it was Friday nights at 7PM...

 Oct. 22nd (HobbyTown Track)
 Oct. 30th (Classic Track)
 Nov. 5th (HobbyTown Track)
 Nov. 13th (Classic Track)
 Dec. 10th (HobbyTown Track)
 Dec. 19th (The Gate Track)
 Jan. 8th (Classic Track)
 Jan. 14th (HobbyTown Track)
 Jan. 23rd (The Gate Track)
 Feb. 6th (The Gate Track)
 Feb. 11th (HobbyTown Track) **MicroRacer's B-Day on 12th**
 Feb. 19th (Classic Track)
 Mar. 12th (Classic Track) - Points race finale
 Mar. 25th (HobbyTown Track) Trophy day --- NOT a points race!!

HobbyTown Track start time is 7:00PM 
5743 Chevrolet Blvd.
Parma, Oh 44130
Map of location close up with 480's exits shown North of the track.
Map of location a little further out showing I71 & I480.


Classic Track start time is 6:00PM with sign-ins close at 5:45PM
1994 E Waterloo Rd
Akron, OH 44312
(330) 733-6400
Classic's web site
Classic's Location Map close up showing SR224 and I77 interchange. 
Classic's Location Map showing a bigger view with I76/I77/SR224, etc.


The Gate Track start time is ???AM with sign-ins close at ????AM
 21411 South Gate Park Blvd. 
 Maple Heights, Ohio 44137
NORCAR's web site...The Gate's home RC car club...
The Gate's Location Map detail showing street names...
The Gate's Location Map larger view with I271/I480/SR422.

 
Bud's website does not have the Winter Series flyer up yet, it probably will be up when the site is updated with the new V2 chassis info that Bud indicated was in the works. 

Thanks for the corrections thus far...
BTW, the maps that are linked to above are interactive ones on MapQuest's website (you can zoom in and out from either...) and you can use the links from the page to get driving directions and only have to fill in your starting location. I looked up websites and addresses for the other tracks for the series. 
If you will get there a little late and you know in advance you can call Walt at Classic and let him know and give him your frequencies and classes and he can get you in the computer so you make the check-in deadline. I've done that when driving up and run into construction delays...
Walt's equipment at "Classic Hobbies" will work with Personal Transponders as will "The Gate's". Can HobbyTown's scoring system handle Personal Transponders?

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

5743 Chevrolet Blvd.
Parma, Oh 44130

HobbyTown Track...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Dave shouldn't the last date be Mar 25th?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a new schedule it will be on web site this week. Now 12 races 4 through outs first race HT on Oct22


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Updates with corrections, addresses, map links, and websites for the tracks if applicable.
Thanks for the corrections and info Don and MicroRacer.

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

New schdule is on web site. First race Oct 22. Hope to see you all there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone know what time doors open Friday????


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, 
You guys getting a practice day in Friday, this Friday the 15th? Or are they doing a track build or are you referring to the 22nd?
RAFster


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

David,


Hobbytown will be racing Friday the 15th. Don't know if Bud and the other BRPers will show up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm going to race this Frday !! I hope


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Yea, like you need the practice Bud.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's a nice SIMPLE track!!!! and it will change about every 6 weeks or so...


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> It's a nice SIMPLE track!!!! and it will change about every 6 weeks or so...


 Yeah, yeah, it's a nice simple track full of hairpins and sweepers and chicanes...

go fast turn left go fast turn right go fast turn left, etc.

Seriously, got a sketch of the layout and how wide are the lanes?

Thanks!

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

7-8 foot lanes long strait...come and see for yourself


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's see how wide should they be for Rafster???????????????????????
Hope to see all of You there Friday :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud...will you have your stuff to sell Friday? (tires, bodys, ect...)


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro, you knew I was kidding around. 
I plan on coming and seeing for myself. I can't this Friday, have to work Friday evening and Saturday. Plan on coming up the 22nd to see the track and I'll probably even race. 

Bud, that question you pose is relative...
When I'm trying to learn the track, they won't be wide enough possibly even if you double them... Other days 7-8 feet will be plenty wide.
The later, is far fewer numbered than the former I'm afraid.

The purple rear tires should be real nice on ozite. 

Bud, what are all the new tire compounds you have now for the front and rear? 

Ya need to come out with a new body for the V2 to inaugurate it...

Make a nice McLaren F1 GTR body in a wheel base that will look good and fit the BRP as well as fit on a 150mm Micro or Xray and you will tap into a market that is large.
That is one of the bodies that a large number of people requested in Body polls on HPI's forum as well as at RAD and a few other body makers. 
Not sure why noone has made one. 
(Car was at LeMans in '95 and stopped production in '98 with 100 total 
cars made.) 
# made : Model
64 : F1
5 : F1 LM
3 : F1 GT
9 : GTR 95
9 : GTR 96
10 : GTR 97

The open cockpit modern racers would also be interesting.
Hey! How about a TOJ for the SC18.V2? Nice tight track to run it on!
Or a Speed 8 or similar body that is popular with 12th scale racers.
Capitalize on the similarities to 12th scale cars.

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How about a few touring car bodies....Protoform has a cool Mazda 6, but it is to small up front for the SC-18.....how about a WRX, Stratus, or BMW body.....I think the new Mustang would make a cool body....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I will have the rack if I make it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> How about a few touring car bodies....Protoform has a cool Mazda 6, but it is to small up front for the SC-18.....how about a WRX, Stratus, or BMW body.....I think the new Mustang would make a cool body....


 Micro, you talking the new Shelby Mustang/GT 500? I figure unless HPI is letting the Micro die, they will be working on one. Naturally, won't fit the BRP SC18s or Pros.
I read that the Ford GT, Ford's remake of the GT40, won't be in production long due to strict emissions kicking in during the next few years on production cars. The new Ford Shelby concept going in production will replace it. 
Newer cars will have emissions systems that monitor the exact fuel air mixtures and regulate the mix to lower emissions. Currently most emissions systems use a heated O2 sensor and they measure if it above or below idea 14.7:1 mix and adjust. So they cycle from rich to lean. The newer systems will cycle (measure) at higher rates and measure precisely. Looks like it might be more finicky and problematic, especially initially. Their excuse will be tighter emissions constraints cause the problem for more service (Check Engine) as a crutch for less than spectacular engineering; based on past experience with a couple makers. 

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

this post was just RAFster'd........allways full of ______ information (you fill in the blank) one might say usefull?!?!?!?

and I like the 2005 Mustang...would make a cool body.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro, 

Too bad there is not a Camaro remake to rekindle the Mustang vs. Camaro wars of yesteryear on the track. The last oh so many years of Camaro styling did nothing to instill any love in my heart. It was funny to see that the bulk of the Camaros drew in High Schoolers and early college students as a popular car. 

So, how does one take a '68 Camaro and breath on it to give it the classic modern styling that came out in the 2005 Mustang?
Chevy in Europe, Opel, has been hurting and announced large layoffs and restructuring abroad. 

The reason I digress about the Chevy Camaro is that if you are gonna have the new Mustang you gotta have something to race it against that stirs the passions in racing.

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

First BRP Point Race is Friday the 22nd at the new HobbyTown track. :thumbsup: 


Doors open at 5:30, racing starts at 6:45-7PM.


----------



## martin297 (Jun 19, 2003)

where are these track and when are you rageing in arkon and time


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martin297 said:


> where are these track and when are you rageing in arkon and time


This is the link to the Indoor Schedule:

http://www.brpracing.com/images/2004indoor.pdf

and take a look at post number 48 (page 4) on this thread for locations and times.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Here a link to the aforementioned (by MicroRacer) posting...it is independent of pagination (btw, page two for my user preferences) and it appears on a page all by itself... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=875496&postcount=48

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just wanted to let the BRP series racers know that we will be racing for ribbons at all points races  1st thru 3rd
Another note I know I said that the pro will be allowed in stock with further consideration if You have a fiberglass pro it will be OK. If it is carbon fiber it is for mod only not legal or stock. I just don't want to allow carbon in stock!!!!
See you all next Friday it should be a good turnout.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

are the ribbons for 1-3 in just the A main? or all mains....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud --- could you please define "Chinese arm" for stock......thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The one that comes in the stock motor and is a parma arm. No hand wound american arms. Maybe we should do a claiming rule where You can claim a motor that you get beat with for say $25.00. If you remember last year I said anyone could buy the motor right out of my car since they said it was not legal, But did they??? NO Because they don't want to put it in there car and go slow. 
Ribbons for all mains :thumbsup: 

Let's have FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the ribbons for all mains!!!! Thanks for the clarification on the arms…I like the claiming rule – that will keep us honest! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I have a 25 degree chinese arm that MAY have began life as a Parma arm...but Kelly (a small slot car motor company/tuner) had breathed on it. It no longer has the green coating on the outside of the rotors and it is rebalanced and the arm was dyed red. 
While it is a Chinese arm, distinguishable by the windings not being even and straight, I would not consider it to be stock and would only run it in mod class. 

RAFster


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud cheats... he wouldn't let me buy his motor... 

Micro Racer.... rumor is we are team drivers now!!!!

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

both my arms are chinese!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> both my arms are chinese!


NICE!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray You FUNNY!!! Maybe you can come out and join in the fun after the champs.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Ray,

Yeah, you should come join the fun and see what you can do with the BuRP. Bud and SG1 feel it helps with the 12th scale racing having ran BRP pretty much every month or more throughout the year.
It is usually a good time we have racing and a little rubbing and ribbing in good fun.

SG1 and Micro; Doesn't suprise me these rumors would roll. 
Last I heard from Bud's lips is that he has NO Team drivers.
He was relating that a few in Michigan were either reporting themselves to be or others were saying they were...I forget which. 

The only Team driver for BRP I know is Bud Bartos. 
Were Bud to field a team you two would be up there on the list I think. 
Heck he might even have Buford T. Barber, I mean Tang on the team. 
Oh, Hi Tang! :wave:

Then there are a few from the PA posse who would be in the mix as well. Then possibly some of the other top drivers from the BRP points series over the past few years.

RAFster


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Running a BRP is every bit as satisfyig as running a 12th scale car-to me. I really dont know why I dont run them more. Sadly-12th scale or BRP-I am always laps down to the fast guys.....Man-I wish talent came in a bottle. I'd buy cases!! And your right- A brp will help you drive better lines and teach you to carry speed. Its like spec racing-any bobble and your slower for a half a lap and you may never make up the lost ground.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rafster...
I think you and Tang have one of those LOVE/HATE relationships...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No it's all LOVE...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Man/Boy LOVE??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAF/Tang LOVE......a very special bond between two boys....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I can't wait to see the 2 of them side by side on the drivers stand.....


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

You can just sense it in the air when Tang enters the room. I think he aptly said it when I did a surprise visit at HobbyTown Fairgrounds track last year and saw him as he first arrived outside. (I was headed back out to put a box back in my car.) 
I said, "Hi Tang!" and his reply was...and I quote, "Oh my, God!". 
Sorry for swearing but, it was a quote...
It felt like the air temperature dropped another 5 degrees...must have been just a gust of wind. 
<10-23 update: 
I think that gives you an idea of how Tang feels and the interactions we have...>

I think I'm gonna need to wear gloves, elbow pads, a neck collar, and my son's football helmet to keep from getting hurt when Tang shoves me off the driver's stand...
I can guarantee you he won't stand next to me. 

Too bad Bud doesn't make a rear bumper for his cars...somehow I think I might need one tomorrow night. 

BTW, Buford T. Barber was what 2slow00 posted was his full name, is that correct?? 

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will bring video camera!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We will see if RAFster can make the first heat....you can place your bet via email to me! Racing starts at around 6:45 - 7 PM....email me the time you think RAFster will walk in the door. The one closest without going over will win...each bet $1.00

-----RAFster not eligible.....sorry.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There is something about running BRP cars I just LOVE!!! I think it's all the great people!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree, the BRP class is full of fun nice people....see you all tonight!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- a great night of racing! 18 stock and 6 mod BRP racers!!   



Ribbons went to:
Name (laps)
Stock B Main:
1. Marty Mangione (17)
2. Martin Barty (15)
3. Bill Weaver (15)

Stock A Main:
1. Micro_Racer (21)
2. Gary Chapin (20)
3. Don Deutsch (19)

Mod A Main
1. Wayne Gerber (25)
0. Bud Bartos (23)
2. Patrick Barber (21)
3. Don Smolik (21)

Next race at Classic's Oct. 30th...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Bud for the use of the car. !!!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> WOW -- a great night of racing! 18 stock and 6 mod BRP racers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Place is "0" place? 
-Tone


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud doesn't count for points......He is the Bud in BRP (Bud's Racing Proudcts)


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Fun racing tonight, I hope everyone else enjoyed the night of BuRP fun! 
It looked like a bunch of Micro RS4s or Xrays out there (most of them were BRPs) with all the traction rolling. (I've only rolled my SC18 when I put too much traction compound on the fronts or I turned too abruptly. In case those new to the SC18 are reading you only need it on the inside edge about an 1/8 to 1/4" wide.)

Hope to see everyone next Saturday night at Classic.

I'm taking bets this time on my arrival time, each bet $1.00. 
Racing starts at 6:00-6:30 PM with sign-in close at 5:45 PM.
Email me the time you think I, RAFster, will walk in the door. 
The one closest without going over will win 75% of the pot...each bet $1.00
Hey, need to cover the gas expense from Columbus somehow!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are on my web site:
1. Click on Micro_Racer (above)
2. Click on Visit Micro_Racers Homepage!
3. Click on BRP Points
4. Click on 2004-2005 points

Bud -- I gave you points...do you not want points?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NO points for me!!! I will be invisible  
It was a great turnout and there were some happy racers when they got there ribbons


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget next series race at Classic on Oct 30 th


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought the next race was Oct 30th at Classic's????????????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just testing You guy's !!!!
Tang > You are welcome, your driving skills really came out with that sweet ride. Even if you did hit me several times, but then I'm invisible for the points


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> NO points for me!!! I will be invisible


OK -- I will pull you out of the series...*DONE* (see web page)

P.S. -- I don't think it will be possiable to have the instructions fit on 4 pages!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro, 
You gonna need to ship a CD with the instructions on them, are they getting that big?
600-700MB. The 18 pages could fit on a floppy disk in Word or PDF versions and Bud could offer paperless instructions with customers printing or asking for the paper versions at order time. A floppy is cheap as is a CD and it would be easy to duplicate the CDs or floppies and save on printing expense. Just a wild idea from RAFster...

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Then nhave it fit on 8 half pages  See what you can do!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Who racing Saturday at Classic?


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey 2slowoo,
i should be there and gary and his son joe.
we goin to country kitchen after?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll see you at Classic.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don S sounds good to me. Did you get your new ride? Don D see you.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard TANGTESTER will go if somebody would let them borrow a car to run....... Bud... can you help him!?!?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wayne
u gonna run pan car too... some of us have been running 19T inside...some very awesome close racing if you are interested...
If my parts come in for my other chassis I might run 4 cell stock too this weekend.

oh by the way I sent you a private message
Thanks
eric


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric...

I don't know if I'll be there or not... I've been practicing 1/12 scale at the gate on Sundays.

I don't see a PM????!!!!!!!?????


Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

check again, i just sent it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Don and I should be there.*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Classics


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric... You have PM!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Painted up a new wedge body.....I am READY for that banked oval!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RAFSTER you out there??? Will you be at Classic???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick thought......why don't the BRP crew pit along the side wall? We allways pit in that back corrner and we NEVER HAVE ROOM! 

--sounds like a good idea to me!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where ever you feel comfortable is fine with me. See you on the side.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK save Me and Don S a spot, should be there around 3:00 I need something with room for the big rack that back corner should be best for Me.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you all Saturday! This body looks FAST!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That's a pretty picture.....


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

nice paint micro


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WARBIRD said:


> nice paint micro


Are you going to be hit'n the high banks with us?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

been traveling alot for work, have to sit this one out. We will be at the next one along with a few extra people. Don't whip on them to bad.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look forward to seeing the "Sugar Grove Gang".....I suck at oval, so no worries on me whip'n on anyone!!!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

what????? from your performance tonite you should want all the races at classic :lol: but seriously micro really good racing you've got the V2 really dialed in...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

vn1500 said:


> what????? from your performance tonite you should want all the races at classic :lol: but seriously micro really good racing you've got the V2 really dialed in...


Thanks vn1500.....That was by far the best I have *EVER* performed on an oval. 
I really like the V2 -- this was my set up:

Team Scream 2/3 A matched cells (email John [email protected] tell him I sent you for a good deal!)
Orange front tires with an extra washer under the e-clip of the right tire.
Blue rear tires with Niftech tire compound
Gearing 11 pinion / 46 spur (RAFster has 42 and 43 supr's for sale)
Zubak's Speed Juice
---- Check the tweek of the V2 chassis before every heat. 


It was fun racing everyone! 

Ribbons went to:
*Name/Laps*
Stock:
1. Micro_Racer (49)
2. Tom Barrett (44)
3. Marty Mangione (43)
Mod:
0. Bud Bartos (59)
1. Pat Barber (58)
2. Don Smolik (52)
3. Dick Ottinger (30)

Points are updated and on my web site!

See everyone at HobbyTown Friday Night!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes some great FAST and FURIOUS racing on the high banks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard the only way BUD was able to beat TANGTESTER was to take him out in the main!!!! That's not nice BUD.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Actually Tang put his patented Team Ion pass on Bud during the first minute of the race and almost put Bud a lap down. 


---It was that BFW that made it all possiable.......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro....
How were the Team Scream batteries??? What numbers are on them??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Scream were AWSOME.....are you going Friday night to HobbyTown's track? John is sending me more and I should have them by Friday. You can check out the numbers then....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm gonna try to stop by... but I may be tied up with 1/12 scale stuff... I'll know more later this week


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I'm gonna try to stop by... but I may be tied up with 1/12 scale stuff... I'll know more later this week


SG1 -- whats more important 1/12 scale or BRP...your not going to let Tang take 1st with out a fight?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If I don't let him win he gives me $hit work all week.... I have to let him win, It makes him feel warm and fuzzy when BUD hands him that BIG trophy!!!


----------



## martin297 (Jun 19, 2003)

Micro_Racer's Avatar 
Micro_Racer thank you the info


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who will be at the HobbyTown race?

--I sure will! :


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So will I!!! This could be a record turnout.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Micro- You got a website or contact for TEAM SCREAM? Lookin to get some more gp1100 batts....


-Tone


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

eviltone said:


> Micro- You got a website or contact for TEAM SCREAM? Lookin to get some more gp1100 batts....
> 
> 
> -Tone


You can email John at [email protected] -- let him know I sent you for a good deal!

check out his web site http://teamscreamcellmatching.com ... He just finnished matching the GP cell's so they may not be on his web site yet.....


You can also check out Power Push http://teampowerpush.com/catalog.html -- I have not tried Power Push cells.....I LIKE the Team Scream Cells!!!

See you all Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> So will I!!! This could be a record turnout.


Lets see just how many BRP's are out their!!!! If you have one BRING IT!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have the GP 1100 also but not matched


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Who is "We" ??????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ME !!!!!!! BRP racing.com


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I may not be there friday night, I have parent teacher conference. I'm not sure how long it will take.

Bud- If I do not make it up to drop off your gift, I will send it with tang or sg1(if he is going)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what about my gift?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> what about my gift?


 I bet Zoom's gift to you is like mine. 
If we aren't there, then that is 2 or three fewer cars you need to either beat qualifying, go around if you are lapping them, or worry about avoid wrecking with...

What more do you want than that? Isn't that enough?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

*2slow00*

Dick, I could not reply to your message because your mail box is full. CLEAN IT OUT. Mark is more than welcome to use the table :wave:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> You can email John at [email protected] -- let him know I sent you for a good deal!
> 
> check out his web site http://teamscreamcellmatching.com ... He just finnished matching the GP cell's so they may not be on his web site yet.....
> 
> ...


 As a Racer/Rep of Power push batts, I would have to say they are as good if not better than anybodys out there! Support your local Battery Matcher buy Power Push, He has Fresh GP1100's right off the Matchers! Check em out at the above link in Micro racers post!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey jay , they better be a whole lot better than everybody else's cause they sure are priced like they better be ... sure i'll support the local battery matcher , but paying to send his grandkids to yale is not my idea of support . lol lol lol just kiddin :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

vn1500 said:


> hey jay , they better be a whole lot better than everybody else's cause they sure are priced like they better be ... sure i'll support the local battery matcher , but paying to send his grandkids to yale is not my idea of support . lol lol lol just kiddin :jest:


 LOL, no not yale Princeton!

Hey guys anyone who has missed Rich Chang's offer we have a huge stock of AMB personal transponders at hobby town USA strongsville(440-846-1770). For the great price of $77.99 + tax Get em while they last!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- 26 BRP's tonight! It was great racing everyone! See you all at Classic's!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are on my web site, To see points:

1. Click on Micro_Racer (above)
2. Click on Visit Micro_Racers Homepage!
3. Click on BRP Points
4. Click on 2004-2005 points

Lots of ribbions given out last night!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes great turnout !! Micro had stock figured out with VN1500 close behind.
Mod was fast Tang leading the way with myself pushing him all race till a small crash on his part lead to Bud crossing the line just ahead  
Classic will be awsome with the sugar grove guys and girls coming up.
Then a well deserved break till Dec. for all but those racing at the indoor champs.
Next race at Classic on the 13th :thumbsup:


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Work has raised it's ugly head again, I will be out of state, so hope to be there in Dec.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Warbird sorry to hear that,are the rest of the Sugar Grove gang going to make the trip?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WARBIRD said:


> Work has raised it's ugly head again, I will be out of state, so hope to be there in Dec.


Warbird----that blows!  I was really looking forward to unleashing my oval skills, and make you cry for your mommy


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Micro, get your laps in and practice up I should be there in dec. I'm probaly going to be the least of your worries that night.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WARBIRD said:


> I'm probaly going to be the least of your worries that night.


*YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!* 

Oval no longer scares me. You better bring you’re *A* game *(and a back up plan).* My V2 is ready for your *SMACK DOWN! :tongue: * 


Bud what is the stock record at Classic’s…..52 laps?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think SG1 went 52 I know I went 51.
Warbird I will have my stock V2 ready for you to rent  

Wow that Micro racer dominates the first three races and now look how he talks smack


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm impressed, he can use capitals and everything


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is every one ready for Classic??? Tang is that stock class car done? I will have mine ready


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will see, working on the mod car.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Why are you guys running stock??? I thought you weren't allowd??? What the hell is going on here???


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I didn't think the past champs were allowed to run stock. That makes me a little discouraged , and a little scared  . I know how the BIG TT (tang tester) drives and I feel that his driving style will cause BIG PROBLEMS with point standings due to his erratic driving ways. So I may have to rethink my desision to drive down to Akron, If I have to deal with this BIG TT PROBLEM!!

Micro- please start a thread with a poll to decide weather or not this should be allowed :jest:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

good idea and point zoom :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was just kidding but I don't know about Tang he said something about a big head???? :freak: I will run stock at some of the none points races however.
ZOOM >> Your funny. Mod guys that have won the big trophy can run stock but they do not get points or ribbons. It will not upset points unless like you said there is major driving troubles by the past champions. Just think ZOOM you may win the series and be bumped to Mod.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I was just kidding but I don't know about Tang he said something about a big head???? :freak: I will run stock at some of the none points races however.
> ZOOM >> Your funny. Mod guys that have won the big trophy can run stock but they do not get points or ribbons. It will not upset points unless like you said there is major driving troubles by the past champions. Just think ZOOM you may win the series and be bumped to Mod.


Hay guys…remember this is our hobby! It’s all for fun, and yes I know everyone wants to win that big trophy (including me)….but bottom line, I enjoy racing and the company of my fellow BRP friends. I would like to see Bud and Tang race with us. Racing past world champs will only push us to be better. As far as racing through someone, I would hope we could show some restraint on the track! 



As for a BIG HEAD….could you please elaborate???? I have posted every track set-up, and have tried to help anyone who has asked.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Its all Good, The more racers that we have, the more fun it is. That was just a little good nature dig at the BIG TT. But I do think that the A main for a points race should be the top ten racers in the points race. If there are two guys that are in the "A" main that do not count in the points race, that pushes two guys down to the "B" main that are in the race for the points. I would rather be the #9 or #10 guy in the "A" main then the #1 or #2 guy in the "B" main.


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> ITS ALL GOOD



*I agree...... :thumbsup: *


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I disagree...


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*my $.02*

I disagree also.

I have been one of the ones who ended up in the A-main but not in the run for points, and it can be intimidating to get in there and really race hard, because nobody likes a spoiler. But why even run qualifiers then? If you want to play in the "A", ya gotta be one of the fastest!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Racer >>> You are the dominating force this year in stock  as three wins in a row shows. But there are some lurking just behind.
SG1 >> I disagree with You !!!???
Another note and I hope this does not happen but if there is not enough to run a Mod race the mod cars will compete with the stock and we do the points per each class. The points system that we use is great since it allows us to do that.
K1M >> whats the word out of PA??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have a lot of good racing in stock...I have been *lucky* so far in holding off a fast field! 



My only thought on points:



If someone was bumped out of the A main, they loose the possibility to get more points if they placed well in the A main.



Example:



Heats qualifying:

1st Non-Points Racer ----No Points

2nd Non-Points Racer ---No Points

3rd Points Racer----------30

45th Points Racer---------29

5th Points Racer28-------28

6th Points Racer27-------27

7th Points Racer26-------26

8th Points Racer25-------25

9th Points Racer24-------24

10th Points Racer23------23

11th Points Racer22-------22



Now the top 10 go to the A main, that would put the 11th person in the B main. If he wins the B he would get a score of 62 + 22 = 84

BUT

If the 11th person was in the A main, and was able to pass some one, they could get a better score. We all have seen a case were the B main winner turns more laps than the last place A main person……

63 + 22 =85



--just a thought


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

just go faster, it will take care of itself . Are you guys havin fun yet?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

we always have FUN!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You are right Micro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

K1M-
You are missing my point. But I think micro cleared it up.

Thanks Micro


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Can I run my car in stock?? I didn't modify anything!!

ZOOOM.... See you at work tommorrow!!! We can post more stuff!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Excuse me! The last time I looked at your car I didn't see anything stock on it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the busy life of a NASA's best!! make RC car parts, eat lunch, do posts on HT, have a break or two then make more RC stuff and go home :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We would like to thank all of you tax payers...

We have gained a great deal of knowledge threw the R/C field to apply it toward ION engines...

BUD... Don't forget one other thing we do... feed the aliens


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Feed Meeeeeee......  *


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

What would you like to "eat" MICRO?????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like X-Ray M18's, Micro RS4's, and Mini-T's.....wash them down with some Tang....YUM YUM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought that was top secret!! about the aliens that is How about some pictures  
And he is not kidding folks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I disagree with the A main by points deal. I don't run the winter series, too may cars to play with. I also stink on road courses. But I make and have won the stock A at Classic. Using that theory people Like Wazzer, K1M and myself would be relegated to a nonpoints racer main. Why qualify, actually why come at all thats not racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> I disagree with the A main by points deal. I don't run the winter series, too may cars to play with. I also stink on road courses. But I make and have won the stock A at Classic. Using that theory people Like Wazzer, K1M and myself would be relegated to a nonpoints racer main. Why qualify, actually why come at all thats not racing.


The difference is you, WAZZER, and K1M do get points. You are in the points running, and if you decided to run road you could have a shot at a trophy. Bud and Pat (and a few others that Bud has asked) DO NOT get points in stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Correct Myself, Pat, Wayne and Rich would get no points if we run stock. I will not run stock if it is a points race. I would love to run stock but will not.
The only problem I can see is if we ran and keep someone in the B that is in the points race they may not get as many points as if they were in the A because of where they can finish.
We will work it out. Hope we always have enough for mod. If we don't then I don't know.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> But I do think that the A main for a points race should be the top ten racers in the points race.


This is the version I disagreed with. This idea does make qualifing moot and relegates the A main capable irregular racers to something less.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob >> Is there a HT race on Nov 19th???


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Bob,
I didn't mean the top ten in the points race. What I was trying to say was the top ten qualifers for the day that are racing for points. not 8 drivers for points and 2 drivers not getting points. If it is a BRP points race, then the drivers in the "A" main should be the top stock drivers for the day.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes there is a race on the 19th.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone ready for some fast racing tonight!

Get to Classic's early to get a pit spot!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Bob >> Is there a HT race on Nov 19th???


November
Races-5,12,19 Practice-2,9,16
December
Races-3,10,17 Practice-7,14
January
Races- 14,21,28 Practice-11,18,25
February
Races- 11,18,25 Practice- 8-15-22
March
Races 11,18,25 practice 8,15


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> Bob,
> I didn't mean the top ten in the points race. What I was trying to say was the top ten qualifers for the day that are racing for points. not 8 drivers for points and 2 drivers not getting points. If it is a BRP points race, then the drivers in the "A" main should be the top stock drivers for the day.


I understand but still disagree.

If Michael Schumacher showed up at the last Nextel Cup race, with the top three only fifty points apart, would they tell him he could not race?

Racing with better drivers makes us better drivers.

I remember driving behind Pesto, Clark and Matt The Cat in the dirt at Medina and learning a heck of a lot just following their lines.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thanks Bob. Would I be considered the Michael S of RC????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> OK thanks Bob. Would I be considered the Michael S of RC????


More like the Mario Andretti :lol: I really think if you put him in a Cup car in the draft at Daytona or Talladega he'd have to change his pants twice before the lap was over. Three times if Junior gave him a bump draft.:jest:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol that is if he survived the bump draft lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got that right. He really never has to race anyone for long.Like to see them bump draft a F1 car. Mario is too short!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NASCAR -- the one sport where if you go out of bounds....your not comming back!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW – some “*edge of your seat*” racing tonight! Full field of cars, with lots of *hart* *stopping* action!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my site.....It's real close....with a tie for second!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes in deed wild racing in stock!!! Can anyone stop Miro Racers run of 4 straight T.Q.'s and wins??????? Come on guys get it together.
Mod was plan fast 61 laps and a new record by myself with Tang right there and Don S coming on with his wedgy body and BFW. 
Next points race at HT on Dec 10th


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Did anybody get in touch with Dick? I don't have his number to check up with him. Where were you hidding Dick?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don I had too much to do at home, Hope to race Friday. Are you going?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud why did you take TANG out again?? 

Why is MICRO whooping on everybody??

Bud call me... 

Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It just depends who tells the story  
We had a good time just think when You run You may go about 63 laps. We have found the breaking point on gearing the spee 300/370 motors I blew up one and Tang did two. The brushes fell of of mine. but I had it geared 12/43 It was way fast.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> The brushes fell of of mine. but I had it geared 12/43 It was way fast.


TIME TO GO BRUSHLESS!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Brushless ordered!! LOOK out Classic


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next points race is Dec 10th at Hobby Town


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The new track lay out is Wide open FAST!!!! see you all on Friday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes new track is pretty fun !!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Bud,

When are the BRP cars coming back to the Gate? Also-do you still bring some rentals?

Ray


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> When are the BRP cars coming back to the Gate? Also-do you still bring some rentals?
> 
> Ray


 Ray,

The link below takes you to a posting in this thread that should answer your question about when...it has dates, locations & maps, and except for the Gate the start time and sign-in cutoff time.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=875496&postcount=48

Last time I asked Bud about rentals he said no.

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will be there on the 19th. I don't have rentals anymore.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Coolio-thanks. 

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points race tonight at HT track...see you all tonight!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good race again with 20 racer turnout. Next points race on Dec 19th then a break. Ya Hoo


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Bud thanks for the ride your car is dialed. Dick it was nice seeing you again.

Kelly


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Kelly it was good seeing you , Dawn and Brian. Come back and race again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Windix60.. You bet.
Micro>> Thanks!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is going to the gate?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there and I am going to try my converted v2 with the mid engine configuration. I think it looks neat, but who knows how it will handle. The Gate might not be the best place to try it, but what ever.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be there but Don S will have the parts rack both friday and Sunday. Going down south for the weekend. Have fun at the races


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Gear it up for the gate !!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What time is the gate open, and what time does racing start?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There were three of us at the gate.Tom Barrett TQd and came in 3rd, Marty Mangione was 2nd Q and came in 2nd, Will I was 3rd Q and came in 1st. That means the three of us got 98 points each. I know the weather was bad, but I missed the rest of you regulars. Well Merry Christmas and Happy New Year if I don"t see you all before the end of the year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don -- how was the mid motor chassis -- good if you came in 1st??!!??!! Sorry I could not make it.....too much snow and cold!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The mid engine was fine untill the servo broke, I had to run my standard v2 in the main. I'll have to run the mid engine more before I can tell you if it is better. I do know the first runs felt good. Time will tell. I guess the next time will be on Jan 8 at Classic.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site per Don's above post....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So I missed the big snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next Race is *Jan 8th* at Classic's! See you then! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> So I missed the big snow!!!!!!!!!


 Don S, how is that new car in the snow?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it a car or a truck?? Whatever it is CUTE


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

It is cute! Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday Season to all the racers and their friends and family.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The Jewish Santa says Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to every body. See you all in Jan.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes merry Christmas to all :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...get the wedge body ready....*Jan 8th at Classic's!* I will have the *brushless* V2 out to play
:devil: ...... :lol:.......:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK who will be there on the 8th???????????? Don S , Gary C and myself are coming down. Should be there about 2:30 or 3:00. Hope to have my brushless ready to go in mod. Mod Racers don't worry those running brushless motors get no points!!!!!!!!
Hope to see Ya All there :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have both stock and brushless mod......


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll see you Saturday.Going to try the new car again with a diiferent servo.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I'll see you Saturday.Going to try the new car again with a diiferent servo.


cool....hope that is stock!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

STOCK, what is is that anyway? I am sure we all are modifying the chassises a little bit. But we all know the motors must be stock, don't we???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Don on your mid motor setup that is not stock legal for stock points. Better put the speed 300 in it !!! Sorry  However any none points race bring it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes Don on your mid motor setup that is *not stock legal* for stock points. Better put the speed 300 in it !!! Sorry  However any none points race bring it on :thumbsup:


OHHHH BOY -- I was just goof'n around....but the MAN has spoken....


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Micro

See what you started, you trouble maker.

Next thing you know you will want us to go to the tech table with these BRP's before we go to the starting grid.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hay ZOOOOOM* *only if you beat me*.....*so I don't think we need to worry about a tech table :tongue: *


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Micro

Now that was just mean.  

Maybe that comment that Tang said about the size of your head was not all false. :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm just trying to get you out to the track!!!!!!!!! But my head has been bump'n the door jams...


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I think a tech table is a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you want to modify the chassis and/or motor then RUN the modified class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree... I would never modify anything and run it in stock


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey ZOOOOM... did you find my boxers this morning??? I couldn't find them


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

So now we are stifling inventiveness. I am cut to the quick by your predudice to my innovations in chassis designs. See you at Classic.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW some action at HT>> Don knows his mid mod monster is no where near stock!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro > Zoom has to race first to be able to beat you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Hey ZOOOOM... did you find my boxers this morning??? I couldn't find them


*WHAT IS GOING ON!!!!!*


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

HEY BUD and MICRO

Why you picking on me.  This ZOOOOM not Tang Testie. I'll have you know that I was at the gate on Sunday. Where were you two? And Classic is on the Horizon. Finally get to try this V2 thing that everybody has been talking about.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

*What Time Is It*

What Time Do We Race At The Classic Saturday???


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello Anybody Out There


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Marty >> They start racing at 6:00 You need to be there by like 5:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ZOOOM you will be at Classic's!!!! COOL :roll:


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Micro,
You have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes I can


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

who is going to Classic's?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there along with Don S and gary C SEEEEEEEE YAAA !!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like alot of snow on the way....are people still going? I will!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats all we need summer it's rain winter snow !!!!!! It is going to stop someday.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Would`nt miss the race at the oval for anything. Marty


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you guys had fun. I stayed home where it is warm and dry. I'll see you Jan 14th at Hobbytown, maybe Tues for practice.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's to Matt the Cat and Zooom for a great performance!

A Main:
Matt
Zooom
Micro_Racer

Wow was the brushless BRP FAST!!!! I was dizzy after the race! 
A Main:
Bud
Micro_Racer
Don S

Great racing with everyone!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Was that all that showed? Thats almost twice what showed after the last snow storm. I sure hope Friday will bring the turnout back to normal.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No we had two heats of stock -12 cars total and one heat of mod -3 cars.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No I think we had 12 stock and 3 mod. There was no snow down there at all.
Stock was a hard fought race with Zoom, Matt the cat and micro racer.
The brushless in my mod car went 65 laps with a fast lap of 4.35 sec. I have to fig the gearing and settings out some more but he thing was rocket.
Hope we get a good turnout at the HT track this Friday.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Glad to hear it. There was plenty of snow here so I stayed home with my wife for a change.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...after *3* hours of investigating, (and I looked at everything). I have found my problem! 2 of my best packs had a cell that will not charge more than 40%! And one pack had 2 cells that would not take a full charge.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points are updated on my web site....remember we have 4 drops.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I vote for team ZOOOM as rookie of the year!!!! Nice TQ!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Go ZOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are reaching hero status.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I was honored to pit by him, work on his car, set him up on the starting grid, buy him dinner, and pay for his entry... I can't wait till next race!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I guess I could say that I am an SG1 team driver. He was my PIT "B".


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Is that "Team ION"????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I ON who???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Hey ZOOOOM... did you find my boxers this morning??? I couldn't find them


Not sure who is on whom.....but you make a cute couple pit’n next to each other -- maybe you can be team *LOVE BOY's*

*I need a new team....*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You can join us in our pit play if you'd like


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pit play ????????????? 
Don't forget the next points race is this friday!! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Pit Play: high drama set in the pits at your local race track pit area.
Witness the plotting, deception, psychological head games, pure trickery,
bravado, the agony of defeat, and the revelry in victory along with various shenanigans and pranks.

Starring Micro_Racer as someone's pit B 
Zoooom and SG1 as professional hecklers...or are they pimps?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points are updated on my web site....


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Mike Pavlik*

Hey Guys,

Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave: 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Micro I am having trouble opening the point standing on your site.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Micro I am having trouble opening the point standing on your site.


I just checked....opens for me  .....try today and let me know.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I tried at 9 this morning, I can get into outdoor points, but not the new indoor points.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I can get in


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Works for me....cool site Micro_Racer!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TheGIMP said:


> Works for me....cool site Micro_Racer!


Thanks *Gimp*......


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

i get in.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I just saw that THE GATE will be closed on Jan 23rd. Bud you might want to look into this.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Where did you see that....It's not on the web site?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Look in this forum under on road. Jimmy posted the schedual there in the new Gate talk.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great I talked to him a week ago and he said they were onpen for our points race !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guys the race this weekend at the Gate may be cancelled It says they are closed that day. Have not heard from Jimmy yet to say for sure.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Sorry about that guys, I thought I had it all right the first time but I'm glad you guys caught my mistake. Here is the revised schedule. I think its right! We will run on Sunday the 23rd. 


January
16th Points Race #1
20th Practice
23rd Club Race #2, BRP Points Race
27th Practice
30th Club Race #3

February

3rd Practice
6th Points Race #2, BRP Points Race
10th Practice
13th Closed
17th Practice
20th Club Race #4
24th Practice
27th Points Race #3

March

3rd Practice
6th Closed
10th Practice
13th Club Race #5
17th Closed St Patrick's Day
20th Points Race #4
24th Practice
27th Closed
31st Pratice

April

3rd Club Race #6
7th Practice
10th Points Race #5
14th Practice
17th Cub Race #7
21st Practice
24th Points Race #6 Awards and Party 
28th Closed

May

1st Closed
3rd Closed
10th Practice
17th Club Race
24th Practice
31st Club Race

All Practice nights are from 5:30 PM till 10:30 PM. Doors open at 8:00 AM on Sundays for racing.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK there is the answer !!!! Thanks Jimmy  
So come on You BRP racers and see what You can do.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I guess reading all this stuff pays off some times. See every body Sunday at the Gate afterall. This week I won't need a factory ride. Thanks again Bud for the loan Friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race is Sunday at the Gate....


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Racing Sunday*

Now don't let this measly 18 inches of snow hold all you BRP guys back from coming out to the Gate on Sunday. Remember the last BRP points Race at the gate. I think it was the same situation! LOL:freak: 

Jim


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another FUN day at the track! I had CRAZY traction...need orange rears!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Snow wasn't too bad, but only 9 Brp drivers showed for todays point race. Want to bet on it snowing on the 6th for the next mix-im-up at the GATE.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the bite was high. Good racing Guy's !! Wonder what happened to SG1 and Tang and the rest?????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site......


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I was thereat 9 but left at 9:20. Didn't see any familiar cars in the parking lot.Wasn't going to walk the long way. Back door had a foot of snow in front of it. See you at Hobbytown.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I didn't get to the Gate till 10:15!!!! You should have stuck around!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I was at home sleeping


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sorry I missed you Dick, I was there about 9:40. How about coming to Hobby Town this Friday?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm planning on going Don.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I was at home sleeping


sg1 -- I had my 1/12th scale out for the first time.... I wasn't great, but I didn't suck! Will you bring yours out Friday at the HT track?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro..
I'm getting ready for the 2 day race in Columbus this weekend... I'll be leaving early Saturday morning, so I'm gonna hafta pass...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next points race is Feb 6th at the Gate.......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who will be at the gate this Sunday?


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll be at the Gate Sunday. And I'll bring Gary also.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- that makes 4 people.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm coming, please remember your camera. Thanks Micro.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

It might be a difficult drive to the Gate Sunday morning.
Sunny and mid 40's.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What -- NO SNOW....we will see....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Camera?? Mid motor for sale??


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm going to leave early Sunday in the AM, should get there about 10.
Anybody running at Hobbytown Friday nite?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No race at HT Friday night...next race is Feb. 11th


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud you have to be kidding. I wouldn't part with such a revolutionary design. Well maybe if the price was right. Just joking.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

LOOOOOOkK out ebay !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Not selling, just want to post pictures so others can see how I modified the chassis. Prototyping can be fun, even if it doesn't go anywhere. But I am happy the way it handles.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Could be a tough drive to the Gate Sunday. Thier predicting 50's and 12 inches of sunshine.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be at the race Sunday but Don S will have the parts rack there. He works on commision by the way!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> I will not be at the race Sunday but Don S will have the parts rack there. He works on commision by the way!!!!!!


And peanuts.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Let Me know how the gate was today.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

10 total BRP's

Stock A Main:
Micro_Racer
Don D
Dick O

Mod:
Patrick
Don S

Good day of racing!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Today was some fast racing, 2 mod cars, and 8 stocker in the main. Very clean main. I felt like it was the 24hr of Daytona with the daytona protypes and GT cars. Lots of traffic but clean driving by all, I know a one point I came up on 6 cars in one turn. Not one problem. Oh Yeah I beat Don S


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Daytona Rolex 24Hr race and Racing at the Gate*

Too bad Daytona's 24hr Rolex race wasn't as clean...several TangTester moves, er, I mean collisions from behind by overtaking traffic. Oh, Hi Tang!:wave:

Sometimes it was Prototypes overtaking GT cars and one huge one on the straight under a full course caution was with the Porsche GT3s and 3 or 4 cars tangled with 2 or 3 getting knocked out of the race by the collision. 

It was wierd seeing so many Pontiac and Lexus along with a few Ford Multimatics and a couple Porsche Fabcars in the DP class (Prototypes).
The Porsche Fabcars (DP class) got their butts kicked. 
The other interesting thing about the Prototypes is they have about a dozen manufacturers so you have Pontiac Riley, Pontiac Crawford, Pontiac Doran, and Pontiac Chase chassis designs as well as Lexus Doran, Lexus Riley, Lexus Fabcar, and Infinity Doran. Toss in the Ford Multimatics, Ford Crawford, BMW Picchio, BMW Riley, and BMW Doran. So, it was tough sometimes identifying the makes as all the variations of motor and chassis designs.

The GT class rule changes saw the field with very few BMW M3s and they were all new this year (chassis & design) because of rule changes for GT class. As a result the BMWs retired due to wheel stud issues creating a safety issues. The Corvettes were few in number (3), three Ferrari 360 Modena Challenges, a Pontiac GTO, and a single Mazda RX8 in the mix for a little while. The Porsche GT3s dominated the GT class participation.

41 of the 62 cars that started finished the race and the DP class held the overall top 9 spots before the GT class participants in the overall finish.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang -- you had to open the door....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any Volvos in that race?? 
Did you guys get your ribbons??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Any Volvos in that race??
> Did you guys get your ribbons??


Yes Don passed out ribbons....I think he might have got a little crazy and gave everyone a fist place ribbon -- Bud better take an inventory of them!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rafster>> Can you post a picture of the Volvo. I think I will see about reworking the S7 into that.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud mentioned the Volvo design for LeMans I shared with him.

Check it out: 




























If you'd like a rear view: 

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/SElemansr.jpg

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Rafster !!!!!!
What You Guys think?? I think it is HOT !!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Do the doors work on it. I would not want to lose anything out of my car!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Everything you'd carry in a car like that would be strapped down Tang, everything else is a projectile. 
Yeah, the flames coming out the sides during decelleration would be rather warm...

It's a sexy design.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I like it.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

too bad it looks like a Panoz


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good than we can sell it as a Volvo and a Panoz.
Tang>> You still have a job I see NASA was hit with layoffs?


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Only if Bud does the wing the same way. I still like the GT40.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

RAFster empty out your mail box.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Make a body like the new BMW M3 with a big wing (like the Mazda 6 protoform body). The Volvo will like like the SAL 7 body.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Panoz? 

Tang, It doesn't look anything like the Panoz.
Either the original GTR or the later LMP open cockpit design...
GTR
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/98panozGTR144.jpeg

Or the Open Cockpit LMP: 
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/panoz2002pic2.jpeg


Do you find the Chrysler LMP car to be ugly as well?
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/010613_hhc_0033.jpg


This Volvo design has some cues from the Corvette C5R and some old Volvo
1800ES with the rear hatch-like design of the back. It has a much deeper rear end than Bud's S7 but the original Saleen S7 was also longer in the back behind the wheels and the S7 rear glass came much further back as well.

The Callaway Vette raced a LeMans a couple years ago has
some similarities in the front fenders...
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/vetteRedWhiteBlue2Calaway.jpeg

Don, email has room...

David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next Points race is at HT Friday the 11th...the points are tight for 2-4 place!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Only 2 more POINTS races to GO!* 

Friday Feb. 11th HobbyTown Track

Sat. March 12th Classic's 


See you all tonight!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- *25 BRP racers last night!* The indoor season is winding down, and every racer has improved! The racing is close and we have a dramatic decrees in marshaling! 

In every main the top 3-4 racers were only seconds apart! 
*For the A main:*

*Rick Knapp – 24-5m04.946 ---- congrats on the TQ!*
*Don Smolik - 24-5m06.989*
*Micro_Racer - 23-5m00.763*
B main:
1. Dick O -21-5m08.665 
2. Rich **** – 20-5m00.550 
3. Mark Heitger – 20-5m03.368 

C main: 
1. Marty Barty – 17-5m07.694 
2. CJ Davis – 17-5m12.783 
3. Nichole – 16-5m04.015 

*The new track layout is great for BRP business! I counted 6 motors up in* *smoke!*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good one of the best turnouts yet!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site...Last race is March 12th at Classis's.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats to all the ribbon winners :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Micro said there were like 6 blown motors on the new layout. You guys may have to change the gearing. We were running 9/48 on the wide open track. From what I understand the new layout is tight with lots of turns. I would suggest going to 9/52.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> OK Micro said there were like 6 blown motors on the new layout. You guys may have to change the gearing. We were running 9/48 on the wide open track. From what I understand the new layout is tight with lots of turns. I would suggest going to 9/52.


Bud , CJ ran 8/52 and blew up 2 motors


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What can I say !!! Sorry !!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

If the motor is bound up due to lint, bushing misalignment, shimmed too tight it can contribute to burning up that way as well. Tight tracks subject the motor to heavy loads/high amps. Even if the comm happens to slip giving too much advance it can contribute. Lots of things can contribute to burning up a motor. I had one motor out of package that was flakey and when I was going to have the comm turned they found the comm wasn't secured to the shaft and was moving on its own.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Both motors ran fine on the old track.I just think the new set-up is very demanding for these little motors.CJ was in first and started cooking his motor and still finished second so he was happy to get a ribbon.Also a big Thanks to Don for helping him with his motor problem.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

*motors are garbage*

Bud i ran 9-52 and still burnt 2 motors on the new track.Jap motors are junk american motors are going to be used.so find a way to make money off them cause i will never buy another jap arm motor from you THAY ARE JUNK. thank you Marty Mangione


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

I am with you on that one Marty.Bud we want AMERICAN arm motors.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm glade I don't make those motors. By the way Chinese not Jap !!!!
Also don't forget You can run any motor You like at none points races


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The new SpeedFX line of motors by ProSlot and Kelly's are really nice setups. The stock motors are much faster than the Parma motors we have been using. The ideal setup is the Kelly's blueprinted one but it has a soldered in bushing. 
The SpeedFX has 20 degrees of timing adjustment but has the means of locking the timing with tabs pressing into slots on the end bell. The end bell design will not go past the motor can when in either range of adjustment. (Not typical of most adjustable timing motors.) 
The motor's Chinese arms are known to be less than round out of the "can" as it were. A cut can clean that up/fix that. 
Or, a better solution would be to put an American wound arm in the can. They have sealed versions that have the tabs pressed over with the sealing tape being the anti-tamper variety. 
The stock SpeedFX motors from ProSlot come with 30 degree arms and look pretty good. Better than most of the Parma arms I've seen.
The motor can has a much superior magnet retaining system and overall is a good motor. The endbell hardware is very nice as well. 
The street price at the local hobby shop for the basic SpeedFX S16D motor: $13.99
The Kelly setup is $16 and a typical American wound arm is $20-40.
Matched magnets for the motors are available for $8 
(A matched set of magnets generally will provide greater rpms.)
The can screws to the endbell use a smaller screw than the S16D motors
typically do, they need the C can screws.

A little info in case you would like to investigate it or experiment.

Using these cans/setups using the tabs would level the playing field for the Pro Stock class.

RAFster
David


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud... Listen to RAFSTER...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Cut it out guys, your headed toward the the motor of the week. This is the problem with 1/10 racing. Just stay with the Chinese motors and work out the gearing problems. Save the American arms and motors for a seperate class similar to mod.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I ordered some of the other motors to test. NOTE for the outdoor series Stock class will still be the stock kit motors with maybe a claiming rule. We will have a new class called Pro Stock that will be allowed to run some of these new motors.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ..... darn it all to heck , now I wish I hadn't sold my brp , yeah I wish I had burned it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny !!!! What is with some of You guys?? 
Seems like there is lot's of whinning going on all over the place and in lots of different classes and at different tracks????
It is for FUN !!! If you don't like it or don't have a good time You don't need to run  
Sell your stuff burn your stuff but there are a buch that have a great time running. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bud , I am not trying to make you mad or complain.I was just saying the new track is very rough on the motors.I went to 8/52 on CJ's car and still cooked two motors.What other gearing options do I have? His car was still pulling on the straight with the 8/52 setup.Both motors never smoked but the comms on both turned pitch black and the spacer on the comm slide in so there is alot of slop in the comm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I heard the track is tight. I hope to be there this Friday maybe We can fig it out.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

A few things that may be causing thee motors to burn-up.
More races this year than last year. was 2 races a month, now three plus some practice nights.
The track is smaller and tigher than at the faigrounds. Went from an 80 foot straight to about a 65 foot straight. A lot of starting and stopping.
Especially this new track layout. No sweeper to carry speed and all 180 degree turns.
We're putting more load and current draw on the motors, so they'll run hotter.
Tires are wearing down, so that your chassis will drag on the carpet and make the motor work harder. With the new track more carpet fuss is caught up in the motor and axles, Binding everthing up. Maybe a little more between race maintenence is needed to clean out all the crud that's collected in the car. When the last time you cleaned the comm and cleaned out the comm slots? Brush material will pack up in the slots and short out the comm. You can carefully clean out the slots with an X-acto #11 blade, don't dig into the slot just carefully drag the blade thru several times untill all is clear.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I have found that the gold dust brushes are not all the same hardness, some run forever with little dust, others will fill the comm slots after a couple of runs, look at them after each run and clean them out per Don's post. 
Since I check them after every run I have not had a problem, and if a motor begins to noticeably slow this is the first thing I look at.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

You got to be careful with the Xacto blade that you don't burnish the edge of the comm causing a bigger problem. The Copper is soft so you have to keep that in mind and clean them like Don said.

The green colored Comm Stick used for 10th scale motors can be cut to a thin stick to use on the Parma S16D motors slipping into the endbell opening. Then applying some pressure with the comm stick while applying a low voltage it can return the comm to a shiny brass comm again. I generally clean the comm slots then the comm and then double check the slots.

The heavy black comm tells me you are arcing between segments really bad and burning the comm. I'm guessing the comm slots are filled with brush material. 
It may, and probably would, need to be cut to remove the pitting caused by the
arcing at that level. 
The motors are not shimmed properly 3 out of 4 times. 

Thought I'd mention...
The SpeedFX motors are shimmed very well with appropriate play and I was really
surprised by the performance and quality of the motor for the price. 
I realize they aren't a stock motor but would make for a nice Pro Stock motor choice in my opinion. They are not bad for a Chinese wound motor. 
ProSlot offers several versions in their blueprinted ones that have American arms but they aren't cheap. Plus, the blueprinted versions have the bushing soldered into the can. 

Does any one know of good American wound arms that are below $20? 

Thanks!

RAFster
David


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

RAFster said:


> You got to be careful with the Xacto blade that you don't burnish the edge of the comm causing a bigger problem. The Copper is soft so you have to keep that in mind and clean them like Don said.
> 
> The green colored Comm Stick used for 10th scale motors can be cut to a thin stick to use on the Parma S16D motors slipping into the endbell opening. Then applying some pressure with the comm stick while applying a low voltage it can return the comm to a shiny brass comm again. I generally clean the comm slots then the comm and then double check the slots.
> 
> ...


Rafster, it is not the copper part turning black on me.It is the metal the wire is wrapped around and where it is drilled to balance the comm is purple inside the drill holes.
Any ideas on that?My son loves racing the BRP car but it will get too expensive if he keeps burning up motors everyweek with the new layout.I don't know if there is another gear besides the 52 to try.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think Bud has 7 tooth pinion gears....if not I have one. Someone had a very small fan that they attached to the top of the rear pod. It was a micro fan, or something like that -- the post is some where on hobby talk....that may help with the heat.

the post from EvaderAndy:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=36485&page=32&pp=15&highlight=motor

I sent him an email asking about his design.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will bring some 7 tooth gears.
Why don't we change the track slightly for the BRP guys. IT is the largest class by far with 24 entries last week?? What you think Bob? I don't know what it is like but maybe just removing a board or two would help.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Hank has ESC fans on the Hobby Shopper area that are 5V fans, 
instead of the usual 12V versions you find, and the prices are very good. 
$4 for a fan...
http://www.hobbyshopper.com/extras.html

Going to the 7T as suggested will pull the rpms up and amps down. 
All the low speeds and not being able to carry the momentum through 
the corners puts too much load on a motor designed for a slot car. 

Maybe we need to use motors for the Micro? 
Before you send hate mail, it was a bad joke.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Is this track even tighter than ours (Racers Edge) Bud? We run 52/7 pretty fast and the motors get hot but last pretty good. The motors absolutely can not bind, extra care has to be taken to ensure that everything is free and clean. We've also noticed that those who hit the walls and do alot of restarts run MUCH hotter that someone who gets a nice clean run in. Slow is Fast... and Cool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have not seen the new track yet. I'm willing to beat there was alot of carpet fuzz being a new layout. You know what that can do when it winds around axles and motors.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bud, I will bring one of the motors for you to look at Friday.It is weird looking how it turned black and melted but still runs.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

See you guys Friday.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Hobbytown race director here

Had a great night last nite. 
Here is something to think about on the motor problems were having lately.
. 
My son ran my spare brp last night his first time on a road course with a brp we had the thing geared at 9/48 age of motor unknown i bought the car used but the motors got to be at least two years old. His car ran fine as far a heat ive pulled my car of of buds track hotter then my sons was comming of the track last nigth.

Now if our problem is do to how the track is laid out why did my sons motor not cook like an egg in the desert. I realy feel we are not having a track problem but something with the cars or motors. 

Now my two cents here 

Dont change my track to fix your problem solve your equipment problems if my son can run at 9/48 and not go up in smoke why is everyone else.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

He is running the old AA cells they do not put out the power of the 2/3 A cells.
Moving one board solved the problem at least at this point. Like I said last nite do you want 25 BRP racers or 5?? Just for moving one board. I think that is no trouble. I spent $80.00 on other motors to test they did not burn up but were slow. 
The thing is ask the racers that ran on the modified track they had a much better time with that board removed.
If you want the board there so be it, Your the race director.
But when you have small turnouts because of a track that is not flowing or fun or blows up our stupid Chinese motors oh well !!!!!!!!!
It is very simple to make that board so it can be moved right back in place for the other cars. We will even move it. Just like the 1/18th truck guys put out the jumps.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- looks like I missed an interesting night of racing!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Track will be modified but I still dont belive its the layout its just a cheap easy FIX


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got it a cheap easy fix to keep a good crowd happy  
I can't fix the chinese motors. It is real frustrating for me since it is the only thing I can't control on our cars.
Later!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Moving the board did the trick. My motor wasn't hot after the main,but was hot with it there. I realy like racing at the Hobbytown track and hope that it stays open. You will get more new racers by keeping the layouts easy.


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

The race director works for hours trying to design a track that will challenge the skills of the drivers and make for good racing. Now a few guys don't like it and want to change it because it is to difficult. 
What do you do?
Change it, keep the racer's happy or just close the doors and show them who's boss. Your choice.
You got to go for the $$$$$$'s.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes and to get the $$$$$ You have to keep the racers happy.
!diot where do you run??


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

We asked to have it changed because of the motors burning up! We know and appriciate all of the work that goes into running a track. We are always asked for suggestions and when they are offered it becomes a big deal. The track is not too hard for most of the drivers I'm talking about the new guy's who get discouraged and quit before they realy get started. Us old guy's will run on any layout. Thanks again to the race crew.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

!diot said:


> The race director works for hours trying to design a track that will challenge the skills of the drivers and make for good racing. Now a few guys don't like it and want to change it because it is to difficult.
> What do you do?
> Change it, keep the racer's happy or just close the doors and show them who's boss. Your choice.
> You got to go for the $$$$$$'s.


Who is this? and why the post like this. I allready agreed to change the track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

!diot won't tell who he is or where he is from. Guess he has the correct handle.
I don't like when people sign on to boards and leave no information.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Interesting bunch of rhetoric here. Veiled threats, accusations, !diots from Never Never land it's like Days of Our Lives. We have to remember something here. Even though the track technically belongs to HobbyTown it is run as a club operation with financial backing from a commercial establishment. Since I spearheaded the effort I guess I became dictator, I mean president, by default. All decisions and ideas, even from Steve, are run through me. Steve has turned over all of the track operations to me and my track crew. The crew has only one experienced racer so there are bound to be some bumps along the way. Yes, Steve does receive the money but anyone that thinks he's making money on the track should investigate commercial rental and utility rates in Cuyahoga county. I'd be surprised if he's breaking even. Financial considerations are not my chief concern. Yes, I want Steve to do well so he will continue to back the track but, as has been calculated in a previous post, if my race fee is considered payment I get 86 cents an hour. I don't think losing the track revenue would hurt HobbyTowns bottom line. I have a car for every class in a 300 mile radius so I will always have a place to race and I don't mind traveling. We do this so we all have a place to run. No veiled threats intended. If I wanted to run somewhere else I would.

After the BRP mains I decided to make the track change permanent. I made this decision because I felt it would be better to have the track the same for race night and practice night and no one would have the burden of continual changes. As far as I know, no one complained that the track was too hard so that was not a consideration.

Everyone has an opinion but anyone that has been around BRP's or slotracing knows that the quality of the Chinese motors is suspect. Since I don't see a cost effective alternative, we're stuck with them. In an effort to keep racers happy I made the change.

Every suggestion that has been made has been considered and most of them have been incorporated, so it was no big deal.

Now that the sands have fallen through the hour glass, can we get back to racing and having fun? 

And to !diot

CRAWL BACK UNDER YOUR ROCK OR COME OUT OF THE CLOSET!

You Dictator


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Bob !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

All I wanted to say is that the race director has to be a little flexible.
Statements like "Don't touch my track to solve your problems" isn't a good way to do things.
I've laid out tracks, and within 15 min. you hear it all:
Track-to hard, to easy, to long, to short
Lanes- to narrow, to wide
Turns- to tight, to wide
You just have to massage the track during the set-up or practice to get it right for the average Joe Racer. To many times the race track is designed to "slow down the fast drivers". It only makes it frustrating for the new guy who breaks his car acouple of times then quits coming.
Sorry if I was a little blut on my other post.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

!diot said:


> All I wanted to say is that the race director has to be a little flexible.
> Statements like "Don't touch my track to solve your problems" isn't a good way to do things.
> I've laid out tracks, and within 15 min. you hear it all:
> Track-to hard, to easy, to long, to short
> ...


First off why dont you tell us alittle about your self and who you are. 

You may or may not know the relationship i have had with my racers. all season I have tried to listen to any complaint or sugestion they have had and have acted on most of them in favor of the racer I try to make racing at my track fun

Seeing how i had allready posted that the track would be changed i realy think your post was out of line


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Until i know who !diot is, I think I'll ignore him.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Arguing with an idiot is like arguing with a fool. If you are not careful people watching will have trouble telling you apart.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- I took the last 11 races and dropped 4...this is how the points would look if the season was to end today. Still close going into the last race!


```
1. Micro_Racer	 694
2. Don Deutsch	 668
3. Matt The Cat 662
4. Gary Chapin	 654
5. Tom Barrett	 649
6. Marty Mangione 632
```


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like Classic will be a race against Don D and Matt the cat !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- I just noticed that the BRP Indoor Schedule has a date of March 21st at HobbyTown for the awards -- should that be the 18th or 25th? The last points race is March 12th.....I could have the points ready by the 18th......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Lets do it on the 25th !!!!!!!! Big end of season event. Or do you need your trophy sooner??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No the 25th is cool with me!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Classic is the last points race for the season !!! It looks like it could be a shoot out between Don D and Matt the Cat so don't get in there way  
Who is coming down??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I'll will be there, Thinking about running stock. Maybe I can make things interesting


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I would like to show up and defend my TQ status , but I have to work . Quiting time is unknown. If I get done in time, I will be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Work !!!!!!!!! Bummer


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

WHAT....... WORK!!??!!?? And I'm sitting at home all day!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats how the world works anymore!! Lay them off and work the rest to death


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes and then they tell you "be greatful you HAVE a job".....and give you the work of the people they canned......


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

our company motto "Do more with Less"


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

"Will work for BRP tires"


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 -- you comming out to Classic's with your BRP?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 we now have wide rears for your information !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guys try to get there early since Classic is have a national event the next weekend there maybe more racers there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro Racer...
I won't be there... Saving my pennies to pay the mortage since ZOOOOM fired me... I've been walking dogs and giving baths to my elderly neighbors to make a few bucks...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sorry to hear that........I hope you are wearing gloves while giving baths...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro...
I tried that once... But I lost a pair somewhere... So I stopped using them...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Micro...
> I tried that once... But I lost a pair somewhere... So I stopped using them...


 You know-the more unemployed you are-the funnier you are... Maybe you should try Open Mic Night at the comedy club!! I'd pay a dollar to see that!!!

j/k-hope all is well-with the washing of our elderly that is.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

sg1 I think i found those gloves!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Last points race tomorrow...who is going?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I would like to go, but since SG1 quit on me  , I have to work. Don't know what time I will finish.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But Zoom I thought You were solely responsible for that TQ are you saying SG1 had a helping hand in your career highlight????


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I was refering to him quiting his job and leaving me to clean up his mess.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I got it !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a nice turnout at the HT race two heats of BRP'S I don't know any results since I did not stay long.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

4 to 6 inches of snow so far and it's still coming down.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just in case I don't make it tonight...someone please grab the points.....thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What no Micro !!!!!!!!! Snow no problem but I'm sick of it already.
Micro You better show up or we can't run Mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't have my mod ready anyway...ro reciver for it! sorry -- do you have an extra airtronics M8 reciver?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...Just for you Bud....I put a reciver in the mod....mod is good to go


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Snow has stopped. Roads look good.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks 2slow00 ... try and save a good pit area for me!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AHHH...the last points race has come and gone....great night of racing. BRP mod was out of control fast...
Bud -- 63
Pat 54 -- 5m02.319
Micro 54 -5m02.653
Don 54 --5m03.900

WOW....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site - with NO through outs.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !!! I think the track was slower than last time we ran. It was a good inddor season and I'm ready for DA Track :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud... Did Tangtester run a stock motor??? You had 63 and he had 54... Did they miss his laps or something???


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud Had Brushless motor in his car...I just had a 300. The track really seemed slow, and high bite.

I was 4 laps slower then I have run there before.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A good racer would adapt and go fast... hmmm.... maybe this is why we don't have jobs anymore...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I heard that *NASA* only kept the *“best and brightest”……* :lol:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The fastest we ran in stock was the 49 I turned in qualifimg. I do not know how that compared to other nights. Mike how did the stock main turn out? I know Mat was first and I was second, but what was the rest of the order?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don Gary C was third. Yes the track was slow SG1 You know how that is.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud I heard you're going to be running 1/10 again!!! Is this true???

Micro... You're right, that's why they let Pat and I go...  But why did they keep ZOOOM????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No No No!!! but it is true I was being recruted to fill your shoes on the oval.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's all you Bud... I'm not qualified for that oval stuff...lol.. I'll let Slim know you're ready for your return


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Why thank you Micro, I always did like you. 

SG1, All you have to do is refer to post#454 for your answer :tongue:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey ZOOOM..... you're getting all that OT, yet you still find time to post something informative for us... Just how do you do it???


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

That was last week, Back to normal this week. Mission complete


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1 Dont include me in you posts.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Tantester!!!!!!!*

Don't take it out on me... you got us FIRED.... AGAIN!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Boy the trophies came out nice. Hope all can make it for this last race Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you all on Friday!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Mike when are you going to change the points to reflect the dropped races?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Once Bud gives me the "OK"....they are the un-offical results...Bud has all the info.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Guy's I got several of the arms that we will be using in pro stock will have them at the track Friday 
:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-my BRPSC18V2SG1 car is 100%track ready-lets hope the tires dont dry rot before I run the car again.... For what its worth-I will run the the car at Gate in the summer-Tuesday nights. I'm throwing down the gauntlet-I bet ya cant beat me!!!

btw-whats up with the expert class-I want in.

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*WOW what a great year!*

*2004-2005* was a great series! It had some of the closes racing yet! *Congratulations to everyone who personally improved through out the season*.  I look forward to doing battle with you next carpet season!

The *SC-18 V2* proved to be the best 1/18th car on the market! Bud out did himself, everyone saw better lap times and had more control with the new chassis. The 2/3A cells really got the power to the motor! And I went the entire season with out breaking a *SINGLE* part – now tell me what other car can do that! 

*THANKS BUD FOR MAKING SUCH A COOL CAR, AND SUPPORTING THE RACING!*

*Congratulations to Don and Matt – you guys kept me busy in the pits at every race! Great job on 2nd and 3rd!*

I hope the 43 people who raced this series will be able to make the SUMMER SERIES at the *BRP World Headquarters*!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the report Micro!!!!!!! Yes it was a good indoor season and I can't wait till we hit Da Track.
Ray>> The new class is called Pro stock exact same cars as we now run in stock but you can upgrade the motor to a super 16d american wound armature.

We tested last night and I was 3 laps faster with a pro stock motor.

Thanks to all that raced and also to Hobby Town crew, The gate Guy's and classic hobbies for the track use. :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

is this the sealed super 16 that parma uses or is it a different arm all together


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Different. they are made by Mura Pro slot and JK.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

awww ok


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ray tell me what Tuesday you will be there with the BRP and I'll try to make it. Maybe we can find others.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

When will the BRP summer series start? I hope to make more than last year


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

First race May 14 th Oval !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 you have a PM


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

miro and sg1 you have PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks 2slow00 !!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> No No No!!! but it is true I was being recruted to fill your shoes on the oval.


Awe come on back to 1/10 touring! you know you liked te XRAY!!!!! I didnt like being beaten by Less than a second but atleast if someone beat me it was you!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I need a car owner and crew for that!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I need a car owner and crew for that!!!


 WELL, I AM gonna focus on 12th scale for a while, Maybe you could "Borrow" the Xray, i am getting an SG1 from BMI SHould be here soon!


----------

